# sebeplenmek



## seitt

Greetings

Please, what does sebeplenmek mean exactly? Could you give a couple of example sentences?

On which meaning of the word sebep is the verb sebeplenmek based? Presumably not ‘cause/reason’?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## dilandlanguage

To get a share of the pie, get a piece of the action, get a share of something good that's come to someone else.

Bu sabah iş arkadaşım bir tepsi boşnak böreği getirdi. Hepimiz sebeplendik.
-This morning, my coworker brought a tray of Boşnak börek. All of us got a share-

p.s.: for -Boşnak börek-  see Google image


----------



## tekgozlusoytari

Also means; "faydalanmak, yararlanmak"


----------



## shafaq

Above given examples are metaphorical meanings of "sebeplenmek".
Literally sebeplenmek is "(someone/something) to adopt/accept/get something as "cause/sorce" for himsel/itself"; *to happen/result by cause of something*.


----------



## murattug

as a side note
when you think about "sebeplenmek" also remember "hak edilmemiş=undeserved" "kolay kazanılmış= easily earned"

if you wish I can try to explain in Turkish


----------



## seitt

Many thanks to all for the excellent help.



> if you wish I can try to explain in Turkish


Yes please, murattug, I think that would be of great usefulness.


----------

